# Cambiar Firmware a decodificadores satelitales (para FTA)



## Americo8888 (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola amigos del foro, estuve experimentando con cambiar el firmware de los decodificadores satelitales de Movistar especificamente los decos Echostar modelo DSB-636PE Y DSB-646PE, con la esperanza de ser reutilizados para captar los canales FTA de satélites como el Hispasat por ejemplo, y es que los últimos firmwares no te permiten reutilizar esos decos como FTA, por allí me enteré que mientras más antiguo el firmware, más probable sirva para FTA, después de varios intentos me dí por vencido, conversando con un técnico Venezolano me dijo que sí hay un firmware que permite FTA, quedó en enviarme un firmware pero no se concretó nada.
Para cambiar el firmware utilizo el programa EchoLoader.exe (versión 3.0) y una interface USB UART como el de la foto.
Subo los firmwares que tengo para que experimenten
Saludos
Americo


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (May 16, 2020)

si subes una foto de la conexión del interfas con la placa,  seria completa la información. gracias de todos modos..investigando todo es posible saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (May 21, 2020)

manolo_rodrigo dijo:


> si subes una foto de la conexión del interfas con la placa,  seria completa la información. gracias de todos modos..investigando todo es posible saludos


Conectas el pin Tx del adaptador USB al pin Rx del deco, igualmente pin Rx del adaptador USB al pin Tx del deco y GND del adaptador a masa del deco, pin de 5 V DC no lo conectas, aqui un video con mas detalle:


----------



## franklinema (Dic 2, 2020)

Buenas tardes*, *tengo un decodificador *M*ovistar 636*, *se empezaron a ir los canales y me aparecían sin señal. Lo reinicié de fabrica y ahora cuando selecciono el *A*mazonas no me aparece ningún TP*, * intenté dejarlo con la opción de encender mas bajar canal y entra en LOADING SOFTWARE pero no hace mas *n*ada*, * allí se queda.


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 6, 2020)

franklinema dijo:


> Buenas tardes*, *tengo un decodificador *M*ovistar 636*, *se empezaron a ir los canales y me aparecían sin señal. Lo reinicié de fabrica y ahora cuando selecciono el *A*mazonas no me aparece ningún TP*, * intenté dejarlo con la opción de encender mas bajar canal y entra en LOADING SOFTWARE pero no hace mas *n*ada*, * allí se queda.


Cuando lo enciendes con esa combinación de botones, el deco intenta descargar el firmware desde el satélite(actualización OTA), hay un TP configurado para tal propósito, si lo tienes con la antena apuntando a otro satélite, no podrá actualizarse pues no existe ese TP en ese satélite, además que esos TP de actualización están muertos para esos decos SD antiguos.


----------



## Camila20955 (Ene 18, 2021)

Hola alguno tiene el ejecutable de EchoLoader?


----------



## duflos (Ene 26, 2021)

aaa el "fta" que abre disfrutado en la epoca de todo eso jajajaj


----------



## mcbernalijmb (Mar 31, 2021)

Buenas, les dejo por acá el resto de archivos que necesitan para ejecutar la instalación del firmware de 3 decodificadores de la compañía Echostar, como son el dsb 646x, dsb 636x y el dsb 626x, la x representa la inicial del país pero no afecta en nada al deco ni al software ya que internamente son lo mismo, adicionalmente les dejo el controlador para que windows los detecte, y el programa para instalarle el firmware al decodificador, espero les sirva de mucha ayuda a todos los interesados...


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 3, 2021)

Gracias por el aporte, una pregunta, con estos firmware los decos pueden recibir FTA?
Al parecer son los mismos al inicio de este post!!!


----------



## andre2005 (Abr 9, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy de Brasil donde tengo Vivo TV (firmware 213P) y hice un experimento con estos decodificadores.
Inicialmente instalé el firmware 209P en un dsr-646 con un convertidor _serial-TTL,_ es decir, sin usar CH340_Windows.


En la primera prueba intenté recibir el canal FTA en 11893 V del satélite Amazonas pero se puso una pantalla negra, con los PID en 0.


En el segundo intento hice una búsqueda en una frecuencia de StarOne C2 en banda C que contiene 4 canales, 2 de los cuales fueron sintonizados con imagen.


Aparecerá un mensaje como este si el canal tiene video MPEG-4. Estos decodificadores solo son compatibles con MPEG-2.


La respuesta a tu pregunta sobre si pueden recibir FTA es: *sí o no,* depende del canal.


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 9, 2021)

Gracias Andre2005, es muy buena la información!!!, voy a probar ese firmware, tengo varios decos 646.
Saludos


----------



## andre2005 (Abr 11, 2021)

Yo intenté con ese firmware recibir también los canales FTA en las frecuencias de Movistar TV 10728, 10928, 11302 y 12092 H pero no fue posible, aparece el mensaje que no se encontraron canales. Esto indica que no hay dos firmwares distintos, un para Vivo y otro para Movistar, solo hay uno, la diferenciación se da en una parte de la memoria que no se altera con el Echoloader.


----------



## eddyx218 (May 10, 2021)

*P*rue*b*a con el *I*ntelsat 34.5 tp 11110 v 30000 *, *este sat*é*lite es mas fle*x*ible en ese tp*.*


----------



## Torrescristian299 (Jun 3, 2021)

Buenos d*í*as colegas*,* tengo un deco movistar  646 en *V*enezuela*,* si le instalo el fir*m*ware *¿* lo puedo usar normalmente con su tarjeta o se pierde alg*ú*n dato*?¿* que es lo que necesito tomar en*_*cuenta para no cometer ning*ú*n error*?*
El me est*á* presentando una falla que prende verde pasa a rojo y se mantiene en ese ciclo*,* me dijeron que le cargara el fir*m*ware si no el integrado est*á* malo  . He repa*ra*do varios deco pero con fir*m*ware no tengo experiencia*,* no se si en el fir*m*ware est*á* toda la informaci*ó*n de la tarjeta o si el fir*m*ware va en la memoria eeprom 24c64f*,* en realidad necesito si alguien me puede ayudar*? S*e los agrade*z*co

Ese ciclo q*ue* está haciendo el Deco está indicando que hay problemas con el firmware del equipo o ya la memoria interna del equipo se dañó. Para descartar lo último debes realizarle la instalación del sistema o firmware al Deco de no funcionar la emmc se dañó.


----------



## migueli (Jun 17, 2021)

Saludos*. M*e gusta este foro y me gustaría saber si alguien de ustedes tiene el programa para extraer el contenido de los decodificadores o facilitar el nombre para descargarlo*,* que tenga (upload y download) del ECHOSTAR DSB-646V de Movistar*.*
*L*es estaría eternamente agradecido.


----------



## Tigo22 (Ago 8, 2021)

Saludos colegas
*¿* Alguien tendría la solución para los descodificadores de INTER SATELITAL EL KAON VM9130* ?*
Ya que si seria tan amable de ayúdame en este proceso por favor.
Programa y demás cosas por favor .
Saludos a todos .

Eso son los chips que trae la placa del kaon media vm9130
¿ Algún programa para sacar ABS y el bien y modificar el dump.bin?


----------



## WILMER28 (May 3, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, estuve experimentando con cambiar el firmware de los decodificadores satelitales de Movistar especificamente los decos Echostar modelo DSB-636PE Y DSB-646PE, con la esperanza de ser reutilizados para captar los canales FTA de satélites como el Hispasat por ejemplo, y es que los últimos firmwares no te permiten reutilizar esos decos como FTA, por allí me enteré que mientras más antiguo el firmware, más probable sirva para FTA, después de varios intentos me dí por vencido, conversando con un técnico Venezolano me dijo que sí hay un firmware que permite FTA, quedó en enviarme un firmware pero no se concretó nada.
> Para cambiar el firmware utilizo el programa EchoLoader.exe (versión 3.0) y una interface USB UART como el de la foto.
> Subo los firmwares que tengo para que experimenten
> Saludos
> AmericoVer el archivo adjunto 189603Ver el archivo adjunto 189604Ver el archivo adjunto 189605Ver el archivo adjunto 189607



*H*ola*,* buenas tardes*,* saludos, *h*e intentado lograr instalar, el firmware y no *h*e tenido *é*xito, *h*e seguido las instrucciones y nada*,* no se si habr*á* alg*ú*n otro metodo que funcione *?*


----------

